# Harvested a cooler full of bass



## Steve_D

Also, I would hope this site, its moderators, and at least a majority of its members should be conservation minded... I mean, you do love you resources after all, right?!?!?


----------



## mikeznewaygo

calling someone out on catching a LEGAL limit, is childish i must say......


----------



## Steve_D

mikeznewaygo said:


> they set limits for a reason, go hug a tree


Another simple-minded assault. Lol.


----------



## Steve_D

mikeznewaygo said:


> calling someone out on catching a LEGAL limit, is childish i must say......



Yes, because the GOVERNMENT is a legitimate source of conservation education. Suuuure.


----------



## Steve_D

I don't expect all you uneducated hillbilly's to know anything though.


----------



## Zofchak

Steve_D said:


> I don't expect all you uneducated hillbilly's to know anything though.



Saving this one.. :lol:


----------



## Steve_D

Zofchak said:


> Saving this one.. :lol:




Yikes! :tdo12:


----------



## mikeznewaygo

Steve_D said:


> I don't expect all you uneducated hillbilly's to know anything though.


and you are saying we have simple minded assaults?

calling us hillbillys doesnt help the point that the only one who looks like a jack... is you.....


----------



## troutguy26

mikeznewaygo said:


> calling someone out on catching a LEGAL limit, is childish i must say......


Exactly. Mods should do something about this, a guy posts a report than someone has to bash him. 

Steve, our (and other) fisheries departments set our limits based on a hell of alot more than you know son. Keep studying and maybe one day you will have something useful to say....


----------



## Zofchak

Steve_D said:


> Yikes! :tdo12:



I'm saving it in case you sober up and edit your posts. :coolgleam


----------



## Steve_D

By "hillbilly's" I mean non-conservation and non-education minded folk who justify their actions because somebody else says it was okay. It is not okay, and if you'd like to see some of my studies/findings on wildlife species harm, you're more than welcome to check me out. I am not against eating animals, and I don't "hug tree", I am spending 100k on an education that will allow me enough power to open the eyes and minds of "hillbilly's" worldwide, so that this un-educated sportsmen trend will one day be irrelevant. Call it what you want, but I assure you if you were wise you would take heed in the advice of those who actually know what they're talking about. That is all; have a nice day!


----------



## troutguy26

Zofchak said:


> I'm saving it in case you sober up and edit your posts. :coolgleam


Bingo


----------



## Steve_D

troutguy26 said:


> Exactly. Mods should do something about this, a guy posts a report than someone has to bash him.
> 
> Steve, our (and other) fisheries departments set our limits based on a hell of alot more than you know son. Keep studying and maybe one day you will have something useful to say....


Considering I have worked hand in hand with both the DNR and the DEQ, I would think it is safe to say I know what I am talking about. The actions of both departments are still governmental - before you open you mouth, think of something more useful to say.


----------



## mikeznewaygo

so you think just because you have a higher education than us, you can tell us what to do and call us hillbillys? sound like a tool dude.


----------



## mikeznewaygo

ps sorry to the topic starter for ruining your thread, but this guy is a tool


----------



## Steve_D

No, it means I know what's right and what's wrong, sir.


----------



## troutguy26

Steve_D said:


> Considering I have worked hand in hand with both the DNR and the DEQ, I would think it is safe to say I know what I am talking about. The actions of both departments are still governmental - before you open you mouth, think of something more useful to say.


OK. Don't fight and post sources than to show how keeping ones limit will have hurt a population. Dare ya to say you are smarter than the biologists.


----------



## mikeznewaygo

so you know what is right and what is wrong in every body of water in the world? your good man


----------



## troutguy26

mikeznewaygo said:


> ps sorry to the topic starter for ruining your thread, but this guy is a tool


Me to but I agree. Steve d is the whole tool shed


----------



## Steve_D

Hey, you people can do what you do, just don't complain when things go awry, because they will. Every environmental problem in our state is human induced, included wildlife degradation. Just think about the future of your water and land (mind you, we have the worlds largest and most polluted freshwater resource). Have a good day!


----------

